# How about Barista portraits?



## RustyTheGeek (Jul 29, 2015)

OK, I met a very nice, sweet and attractive Starbucks barista that had a beautiful face a couple days ago when I got some coffee. I was so captivated that I mentioned it to her and she thanked me. Later I got to thinking that I would love to get some portraits of her. I don't do portraits much and I can always use a reason to improve in that area even if they are just a few quick shots.

So my question to those of you that shoot "Street & City" shots of strangers and the general public is... Would starting a "Post your favorite Baristas!" thread be a good idea? How does this sound? Is it creepy? Or does it sound interesting and fun?

And assuming that it's a good idea, share some tips for how to best approach a Barista to ask them? I guess it doesn't have to be that awkward but it never hurts to have some advice ahead of time.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 29, 2015)

Creepy. 

What person would want to have a photo posted that then would be copied and used to lure men to unsavory web sites, like dating websites, etc.

Of course, they may not understand the risk, so have them sign a form agreeing to the risk of all this.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 29, 2015)

You're too late... 

https://www.facebook.com/thebaristaprofileproject?fref=photo


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks Neuro! That's pretty cool. Much more interesting and well done than I thought it could be.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jul 29, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Creepy.
> 
> What person would want to have a photo posted that then would be copied and used to lure men to unsavory web sites, like dating websites, etc.
> 
> Of course, they may not understand the risk, so have them sign a form agreeing to the risk of all this.



I guess that would be a worst case scenario. And I always want to avoid anything creepy. Consider it a closed item then, not to be pursued.

These days with the billions of images that are posted without a care in the world to the cloud, that was the last thing I figured would be a concern. In fact, why post any image online at all then? Because there are millions of images available online that could be used this way. And it seems that a day doesn't pass that there isn't some kind of idiotic moron out there posting incredibly incriminating pics and videos of actual crimes or questionable behaviors that sometimes even end up on the news.

I honestly didn't imagine some barista images on CR being harvested for unsavory use but if that does indeed happen, I feel sorry for the thousands of images I've already seen on CR.


----------



## Pookie (Jul 29, 2015)

Rusty, check out the 100 Strangers group on Flickr... it's been around since 2009. I admin'ed it from 2010-2013 and it's a great group with loads of help/advice. Since 2009 I've taken over 3000 stranger portraits and still continue to this day. What you are describing is the photo project in a nutshell. It's a great way to hone your people and photography skills all at once. *It's only creepy if you make it creepy, that's the people skill part coming into play when making first contact. * The group is about strangers in general but you could go all barista if that floats your boat.

https://www.flickr.com/groups/100strangers/

Not a barista but but a soda jerk from a diner nearby in Palo Alto...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 29, 2015)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Creepy.
> ...



A really big concern is Face Recognition that is becoming popular. Its potentially dynamite, anyone who is in a database can be identified from their photo, a great tool for stalkers, or for identity thieves. Even so, probably millions are using the feature without really understanding the implications. Already, there are robots scouring the internet and logging photos of whoever can be identified. That's really creepy.

http://www.cnet.com/news/facial-recognition-app-matches-strangers-to-online-profiles/

There are several companies selling facial recognition to be used for tracking people and target them with advertising. Casino's have also been using it to catch banned people who try to enter. They likely use it to track big spenders as well, but don't admit that.

http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/178777-facebooks-facial-recognition-software-is-now-as-accurate-as-the-human-brain-but-what-now


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 29, 2015)

Creepy? I don't know about that. Street photographers take photos of unknown to them people all the time and post them everywhere.

Maybe she would be a great model to practice with. I'd say what needed to be said with a business card sized blurb. She might love to trade time for photos. All she can do is say no. I'd love to find an attractive young woman who'd let me practice portraiture.

Now, imagine if you could do a coffee table book of Starbucks Baristas or even calendars? Or not just the makers of coffee, but coffee culture of the Northwest and around the world?

Guys, I've just had surgery this morning so if I am misinterpreting anything I apologize. It could be the pain pump talking.

Who knows, she may end up your wife?


----------



## Pookie (Jul 30, 2015)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Creepy? I don't know about that. Street photographers take photos of unknown to them people all the time and post them everywhere.
> 
> Maybe she would be a great model to practice with. I'd say what needed to be said with a business card sized blurb. She might love to trade time for photos. All she can do is say no. I'd love to find an attractive young woman who'd let me practice portraiture.
> 
> ...



CanonFanBoy - you should check out the Flickr group 100 Strangers too. You also mention a great aspect of this type of photography... making new friends and clients. All of my strangers get a business card, and many become clients after seeing my portfolio and needing family pictures, wedding work, etc. 

Yea, a little bit of paranoia there for sure : Most malls here in the bay area have some sort of facial recog or high end video surveillance, doesn't stop most from shopping. Street photography has been done for many years... even in the modern age with face recognition. The pervy/creepy aspect will always happen no matter what, if that stops you... you might as well as give up taking any photos. 

Of the 3000+ people I've taken for stranger portraits, the vast majority have been great encounters. Sure, occasionally you get told to take a hike but that is actually a small number if you have decent skill with people. Anyone can take the most innocuous photographs and make it creepy... that is in the eye of the beholder (wearing a tinfoil hat to block CIA mind altering suggestions while NIFOC).


----------



## unfocused (Jul 30, 2015)

I would only suggest that you have your wife standing next to you when you ask her.


----------



## Pookie (Jul 30, 2015)

unfocused said:


> I would only suggest that you have your wife standing next to you when you ask her.



I have actually had this thread in the 100 Strangers group. For most... their significant others have never been a problem. Only one out of 6500 had a wife that was super suspicious and would not allow him to take photos of any women. Led me to believe she might have had a reason to be so against it but I stayed out of that quagmire... 

So, how's this... I met Yumi with her BF at Shoreline park in Mountain View California in November (I was with my wife). We took photos at the time for my stranger project. Just a few weeks ago she was prepping for comi-con in San Diego and asked if I could take her portrait for her booth... so as CanonFanBoy pointed out, this is an easy way to meet new clients or people willing to model.


----------



## distant.star (Jul 30, 2015)

.
I don't get all the fear and paranoia. Just ask. If you're honest and sincere, people know it. If you're creepy, they know that too.

Starbucks are always busy and tightly controlled. If you're going to ask a worker, just tell her she's got a great face and you want to see how she looks on camera. Suggest on a break maybe she could pose for a few shots, perhaps by the window or someplace with interesting light. Show her the pictures. No matter how good she looks, the camera may not like her. Some people are photogenic, some aren't. If she looks great, make some prints and give them to her. If not, just say thanks. If you both want to pursue it outside her work, that's for her to decide. I got on a bus one day and the driver asked me to take his picture. When he saw it, he wanted me to do formal portraits for his family.

The day I got my Sigma 35A, two years ago, I had some time to kill before shooting an evening event. I was in this bar/pizza joint when I saw the worker go past the window. When I saw the light on her I had to shoot her. It was mid-afternoon so it wasn't busy. So I asked her. She got her hair straightened up, checked her makeup a bit, and I posed her at the window. Never will I forget what she said when I showed her the picture. Surprise on her face, she said, "Wow, I really look good." That was the high point of the day for me. If I was paranoid about the whole thing, none of that would have happened.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 30, 2015)

It isn't the photographer or the subject that causes issues, its those online tools that are matching faces to names and addresses. There are creepy dating web sites that grab photos of attractive but wholesome looking women for their dating scams. Then, there are those that become infatuated with a online photo and stalk or harass the person.


That's what I meant about creepy. Everyone thinks it won't happen to me, but they often don't find out until their photo and name are all over the internet. The photo plus other information stolen in website hacks also makes for a wonderfully accurate stolen identity.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jul 30, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> It isn't the photographer or the subject that causes issues, its those online tools that are matching faces to names and addresses. There are creepy dating web sites that grab photos of attractive but wholesome looking women for their dating scams. Then, there are those that become infatuated with a online photo and stalk or harass the person.
> 
> 
> That's what I meant about creepy. Everyone thinks it won't happen to me, but they often don't find out until their photo and name are all over the internet. The photo plus other information stolen in website hacks also makes for a wonderfully accurate stolen identity.



That's why I post my images to Zenfolio. I opened an account back in 2009 when I started shooting a lot of images of our younger scouts. I set the preferences to not expose to Internet searches. And I use a password on the younger scout galleries.

I understand the concern. And that is why I caution people about posting images to free sites like Google, FB, etc. You'll lose control of your images with no recourse.


----------

